# Scout Gen II



## Jacktrevally

I went for another scout after liking my Gen I.

Tried it with looped tubes of 1745 and 1842. I just love it, no hassle!

http://postimg.org/image/uqagnud1r/

Sending a 15mm marble at 285fps using chrono connect at 40 inch of draw, that would probably go a tad faster with a lighter pouch and an inch longer draw.

What can I say about the flip clips? It was the first time trying it since my gen I didn't have it at the time. Simple and easy to fit flat bands on. The clips are now on my Gen 1 with Latex on.

I'm going on holidays soon and this will go in my bag for sure and I could choose only one, thst would be a scout.

Hammer grip style, braced fork, ttf, ott, straight through tubing... ect You name it!

Excellent service as well from Simple-shot. Thumb up!


----------



## wll

That is the reason I jumped on his sale a few weeks ago, The Gen II is very, very nice, but I like the flat burnt orange of the Gen I and I don't really see much difference in the GenvI and the Gen II other than the material they are made out of, could be wrong, but just saying.

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally

I can tell you that resin plastic deflect less than polycarbonate.

I can't see a difference in shooting and functionality between the two.


----------



## SimpleShot

The Gen 1 and Gen 2 are the same slingshot, for the most part. The biggest difference is material- the Gen 2 is even stronger. Also, Gen 2 Scouts have textured thumb and forefinger areas and say "Made in USA" on the back of the slingshot.


----------



## Jalopyguy

I picked up a scout gen II during the holiday sale and love it. Shoots great, accurate and feels good in the hand. I shoot it ttf finger braced and it's dead on now that I've found my aiming point on the fork. I love the flip clips since they make changing bands or band positions a snap..especially for a newbie like me. I liked it so much that I picked up one of the deeply discounted scout gen I's in hunter orange right before they want on clearance.


----------



## Swampdonkey

I just ordered the Gen II in camo can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## 1984keen

Got my gen2 for my bday recently. Awesome first slingshot! Gives the opportunity to try different band styles, set ups and holds.


----------



## tassie

So far i have two and the third Camo one is on its way.Great slingshots very comfortable to use and accurate compared to my other four.. Highly recommend one to anyone thinking of buying a slingshot..

Cheers Tassie


----------



## Swampdonkey

Got mine in today can't wait to try it out! Super fast shipping and I could not be happier with the looks and feel of this slingshot.


----------



## dave4100

I believe I just snagged the last Gen II in Camo this morning, at least in this run of them. I have seen mixed reviews on youtube about excessive hand slaps. Have any of you had a problem with this? By the way, I am new to slingshot shooting. Also new to this site. I look forward to a great time here.


----------



## DiddleyDee

I got mine a few days ago... Hand slap after hand slap. Then I put my usual bands on and haven't had a slap since. This happens with every new frame I get, first few trial shots with the supplied bands give slaps. The secret is to find a formula for your bands that match ammo, taper and draw length. Get that right and all will be well. The Scout takes a while to love but give her a tickle up and she purrs.

By the way I'm new too

D


----------



## Jalopyguy

dave4100 said:


> I have seen mixed reviews on youtube about excessive hand slaps. Have any of you had a problem with this? By the way, I am new to slingshot shooting.


I shoot ttf with the supplied bands and don't have any handslap. I have to say I love the pouch that comes with the supplied bandset. Moving to that from a crossman or daisy or any of the major manufactures is a HUGE difference.


----------



## dave4100

I received mine yesterday and just tried it out today and I am already more accurate than the Torque I got a few weeks ago. I only shot about 5 practice hard plastic rounds but I know the Scout is a lot more accurate, at least for me. Maybe tubes take a little longer to get used to. I'm a beginner so I don't know that for sure. All I know, is the scout is much more accurate than the torque. I'm really going to like it alot. The Torque too, when I get the hang of it.


----------



## Swampdonkey

I have gotten to shoot the Scout and the Torque a few times in the past week. I set up kind of an indoor range in my garage because it's always dark by the time I get home from work. I like the Scout but I seem to have gotten my reference point and accuracy much faster with the Torque. Different strokes for different folks I guess. But I will keep practicing because it is hard to put either one of them down.


----------



## Underachiever

The Scout Gen 1 was my first Slingshot and she´s still in use. Even my son is able to shoot with this great Slingshot! Nathan is just a wonderful guy :bowdown:


----------



## Janus

Not sure if I should put this here or start a new thread as new to all this.

I am considering purchasing one of these once they are back in stock at Simpleshot, can someone tell me what sort of range (10,15,20 mtrs), speed, I could expect from it and different bands available?

Reason for getting one is the good reviews and the chance to try the different set up variations as new to slingshots.

Thanks


----------



## NaturalFork

Janus said:


> Not sure if I should put this here or start a new thread as new to all this.
> 
> I am considering purchasing one of these once they are back in stock at Simpleshot, can someone tell me what sort of range (10,15,20 mtrs), speed, I could expect from it and different bands available?
> 
> Reason for getting one is the good reviews and the chance to try the different set up variations as new to slingshots.
> 
> Thanks


The Scout frame you cannot go wrong with. It is an amazing slingshot. The distance\power etc. will all depend on the bands you attach to it... and the Scout can handle them all. Scouts rule.


----------



## namazu

I have one gen 1 in blue and two others in gen 2 this is a frame every new and expirianced should have . Like others have said you cant go wrong . Couldnt agree more . welcome to the new slingers .


----------



## dbs9164

I have moved on from the Scout. I shoot ok with it, but my hand gets tired using it. I can't get used to the grip of it. Just doesn't feel right in my hand no matter how I try holding it. No hand or fork hits, just uncomfortable for me. Probably because I'm more used to the Bill Hayes and Roger Henry style of slings. Those, I really like.


----------

